# Blingee gifs



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

I love these .gif images. So I thought I would share the website with all of you to see what you could come up with.

Blingee.com | A Creative Community for Fans, Photos and Fun

Here's an example of a .gif I made


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

Made for a chan I frequent:












Blingees are fantastic.


For jokes.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Omg wow r u a model?


----------

